
Sweden’s recycling is so revolutionary, the country has run out of rubbish - dsr12
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/sweden-s-recycling-is-so-revolutionary-the-country-has-run-out-of-rubbish-a7462976.html
======
sytelus
This article is non-sensical. Recycling is a huge technology problem. It
requires ability identify several different kind of material precisely from a
massive hodge-podge, classify them and treat them individually. I don't think
anyone has solved this problem, let alone solving in cost effective way so you
come out revenue positive. The most "recylers" take easy route of dumping,
burning etc. This article says Sweden burns "recyclables" to generate heat for
winter. I would assume they only do this for high quality papers. There is no
technology advances described in this article.

~~~
esyir
Or you could get people to sort them into various recycling bins. This is how
it is in Japan, amongst other nations. A good chunk of this recycling problem
can go away with the right culture.

------
rasz
tldr: they "recycle" by burning everything

~~~
eesmith
[https://www.treehugger.com/energy-policy/no-sweden-does-
not-...](https://www.treehugger.com/energy-policy/no-sweden-does-not-
recycle-99-percent-its-waste.html) says "they incinerate about 50 percent of
their waste to make heat and energy."

Followed by "And even in their own website, they admit that is not the best
approach, that it is not really recycling, and that it takes less energy to
actually recycle and reuse than it does to burn and manufacture a replacement
from scratch." ... "In summary: Incineration is not recycling, and therefore
Sweden does not recycle 99% of its waste."

